

Groupon acquires Mertado (YC W10) - kola
http://www.mertado.com

======
rdl
Congrats on a good outcome for team and hopefully investors -- taking roles at
a still fast growing but huge company like Groupon should give the team a lot
of great experience. Maybe they will do another startup in a few years, too.

